# Post your street shots thread



## jcdeboever

OK, couldn't find one in here so I thought to start one out...

1. Shot this on some sort of reflective window decal design. Turned out very film like. Guy reminded me of @DanOstergren with glasses. Just the beard I suppose.



 

2. Mother stopped to pet dogs. 




3. I printed this out with my Instax printer (monochrome paper) for the nice guy. We had some good hard laughs about the drivers in Ann Arbor. I took some other, more abstract ones.


----------



## snowbear

Georgetown Cupcakes




WW Bridge, looking towards Virginia



NW DC


----------



## Gary A.

'On Broadway' - All images shots on Broadway Street in Los Angeles, CA. Circa: Early 1070's

#1




Nikon F w/ Nikkor 20mm, Tri-X

#2




Nikon FTn w/ Nikkor 28mm, Tri-X

#3




Nikon F w/ 20mm Nikkor, Tri-X

#4




Nikon FTn w/ Nikkor 28mm, Tri-X


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gary A.

On Broadway cont.

#5




Hasselblad 500 C/M w/ Zeiss 80mm, Tri-X

#6




Nikon F w/ Nikkor 20mm, Tri-X

#7




Nikon F w/ Nikkor 20mm, Tri-X

#8




Nikon FTn w/ Nikkor 180mm, Tri-X


----------



## waday

Thanks for starting this thread, @jcdeboever!


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## smoke665

Some snapshots from Mayberry Days, Mt Airy, NC 2013. JPEGS from an older camera, that I tried a little clean up on.

Otis and Ernest T. on Main Street



015.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr

Main Street



IMGP0253.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr

Barney telling some one to "zip it"



IMGP0284.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr

Couldn't pass up a chance to mug it up with Charlene, Goober, and Otis



027.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## waday

Walking in Harmony by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Ecuador-743 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Ecuador-691 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

#9





#10





#11





#12


----------



## smoke665

@Gary A. Not sure why  I find something strangely similar about #9 and #11. LOL


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

1. Boys in the hood




 



 

2.


----------



## smoke665

Only way I would go into the hood here, even in daylight is if I open carry. Haven't lost anything there, don't have a reason to go there.


----------



## jcdeboever

smoke665 said:


> Only way I would go into the hood here, even in daylight is if I open carry. Haven't lost anything there, don't have a reason to go there.


I love the city. I walked up on them and I just smiled and commented on the Detroit hat, asked him where he scored it. They were smoking weed and thought I was a cop at first, lol. They offered me some but I politely declined. Talked about the park and how I grew up in the neighborhood, reminiscing about the popular places in the hood. We had a few good laughs and I printed them off a Instax print. They loved it. I had the black & white loaded too, so they came out pretty cool. Good times.


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T, 50mm f2, Tmax 100. @limr  inspired me to shoot more film with her Colorado pics. 

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## jcdeboever

Elizabeth. Agfa Isollette II, Kodak T-Max 100.


----------



## jcdeboever

Here's Elizabeth...


----------



## Gary A.

Interesting stuff JC. I like it all, ('cept Elizabeth doesn't look very Streety).


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Interesting stuff JC. I like it all, ('cept Elizabeth doesn't look very Streety).


Thanks bud.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Interesting stuff JC. I like it all, ('cept Elizabeth doesn't look very Streety).


I know, but I was at least street shooting that day, walked in and bought street shooting shoes from her. Lol


----------



## gk fotografie

1. Rome



2. Brussels


 
3. Rome



4. Rome


----------



## Gary A.

Aaaahhhh .... Roma.  Show us more.


----------



## Gary A.

More from the 'On Broadway' series:

#13





#14





#15





#16


----------



## jcdeboever

Grand Rapids, Pentax P30T, TMax 100


 

Grand Rapids, Pentax P30T, TMax 100


 

Toledo, Pentax P30T, TMax 100


----------



## gk fotografie

1. Rome


 
2. Lisbon (taken through wet window of a  city tram) 


 
3. Rome


 
4. Vatican City


----------



## Gary A.

#1 and #4 are my faves.


----------



## Gary A.

@ JC: That little Pentax is turning out to be a winner.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> @ JC: That little Pentax is turning out to be a winner.


I know, right? Thinking twice about giving it away....lol. I think my FM with the F1.8 is a little better but this Pentax is easy Japanesy and light weight. Meter is perfect when compared to the hand held meter, I mean dead nuts. You can shoot it in full manual, aperture priority, or full auto, results are good in all of them. Easy to load but needs a battery to fire the shutter, only down side I suppose. Sometimes I forget to turn it on when loading the film to advance the film to zero.... I stand there stumped for a second. I think one could easily break the advance lever if not paying attention to the expose count, so when your near that 24 or 36 roll count, you have to take it easy. Something I have to think about because at times I will fire off a few frames real fast... Like a maniac.


----------



## Gary A.

At the end of the roll, most likely you won't hurt the camera, but you will rip out the sprocket holes in the film.


----------



## gk fotografie

1. Vatican City



 
2. Brussels



3. Brussels



4. Rome


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## gk fotografie

1. Rome


 
2. Rome



3. Rome


----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


----------



## Gary A.

@ gk: Sparticus with a cig and a bandaid on his pinkie is wonderful.

@ jc: ahhhhh ... looking down ... good stuff.

@ gk & jc:  Wonderful tones on the locks and the picnic.  Well done.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> @ gk: Sparticus with a cig and a bandaid on his pinkie is wonderful.
> 
> @ jc: ahhhhh ... looking down ... good stuff.
> 
> @ gk & jc:  Wonderful tones on the locks and the picnic.  Well done.



Thanks bud. Your images on your website have influenced me greatly. As I got further into the book the negative (3rd time is a charm), I started seeing the tonality differences in your images, comparing to Adam's instruction, seeing you taking it to the edge, provided me a base of concrete as opposed to sand. I am blessed to witness your work, instruction, and most of all, your friendship.

gk is off the charts


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T,  50mm f2. Tri-X


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T  50mm f2, TriX


----------



## jcdeboever

My finger is in front of the lens. Challenge of the camera phone.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gary A.

#17






#18





#19





#20


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T,  50mm f/2, hp5+. 1/2 mile walk to and from marble lighthouse, Belle Isle, Detroit

"Be good to people, be kind to people, show up, read the lines, hit the mark, and go home". Pierce Brosnan

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## Gary A.

Too much sky.  I like them though, you can read a lot from the people's faces.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

1. Instax monochrome print out for family. XT2 16mm,  custom Acros simulation 




2.


 

3.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

I like hot dogs


----------



## Gary A.

Hollyweird

#1




Selling Hollywood

#2




"Nothing But Blue Skies ..."

#3




Red Shoes

#4




Dreams 1

#5




Dreams 2

#6




Dreams 3

#7




Dreams 4

#8




Death Takes A Holiday


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2 16MM . This 16mm has to be their best glass, amazing to these eyes. I love this lens. 

1. Finishing it up


 

2. She'said a good girl, all bark, no bite.


----------



## jcdeboever

400TX


----------



## Gary A.

Man, the dogs seem to have their eye's on you ... walkin' around with burgers hanging out of your pocket?


----------



## Gary A.

More of Hollywood:

#9




Bouncer

#10




Capital Records building

#11




Fred Krueger

#12




Looking Up


----------



## waday

Wildwood-274 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Downtown Detroit

Clarence. We had a coffee. 


 

Jeb, Dirk, and Jug. We had lunch.


----------



## jcdeboever

1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## jcdeboever

I thought about drinking too much


----------



## waday

jcdeboever said:


> 3.
> View attachment 143762


LOVE #3


----------



## jcdeboever

waday said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> View attachment 143762
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE #3
Click to expand...

Thanks bud. I kind of liked it. Was shooting in an alley, downtown Detroit. She was in an art gallery lounge. Custom chrome mode, weak grain, +3 sharpness,  -2 shadow, +1 highlight.


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Downtown Detroit
> 
> Clarence. We had a coffee.
> View attachment 143695
> 
> Jeb, Dirk, and Jug. We had lunch.
> View attachment 143694


#1 is very very good, composition & processing are excellent and you capture expression and character of the subject.  Well done.


----------



## Gary A.

More Hollywood:

#13




Gotcha Ya!

#14




The Egyptian Theater

#15




Not the Egyptian Theater

#16




The Pantages Theatre


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown Detroit
> 
> Clarence. We had a coffee.
> View attachment 143695
> 
> Jeb, Dirk, and Jug. We had lunch.
> View attachment 143694
> 
> 
> 
> #1 is very very good, composition & processing are excellent and you capture expression and character of the subject.  Well done.
Click to expand...

Thanks Gary!


----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## snowbear

A few from the shoe box:

1. Moon Gate garden, Smithsonian Institute (Castle Building)




2. Cherry Blossom Festival, Tidal Basin, Washington, DC




Dupont Circle, Washington, DC




University of Maryland, College Park, Maryland


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2, XF50-140

1.


 

2.


 

3.


 

4.


----------



## gk fotografie

jcdeboever said:


> XT2, XF50-140



Nominated photo #2  (above) *POTM*
I think it's just brilliant!

Gerard


----------



## jcdeboever

gk fotografie said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> XT2, XF50-140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated photo #2  (above) *POTM*
> I think it's just brilliant!
> 
> Gerard
Click to expand...

Wow!  Thanks bud, that means a lot coming from you! I love it too, the light was just right.


----------



## Gary A.

I echo Gerard ... #2 is a pretty cool shot.


----------



## jcdeboever

Fish bone guy trap



 

2. Magic boy


 

3. Going to get jacked


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> I echo Gerard ... #2 is a pretty cool shot.


Thanks Gary, you got me wandering around fountains


----------



## Gary A.

Hollywood continued:

#17





#18





#19





#20


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Fish bone guy trap
> 
> View attachment 143960
> 
> 2. Magic boy
> View attachment 143961
> 
> 3. Going to get jacked
> View attachment 143962


Super tones and conversion on #3.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fish bone guy trap
> 
> View attachment 143960
> 
> 2. Magic boy
> View attachment 143961
> 
> 3. Going to get jacked
> View attachment 143962
> 
> 
> 
> Super tones and conversion on #3.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Shot that in custom standard color with a +2 on color. Then converted to Acros Y with a -2 on shadow, +2 sharpness, weak grain, +2/3 push, -1 highlight. Negative numbers do opposite of what you would expect for some reason on shadows and highlights, in other words, it lifts shadows and highlights... I usually just shoot jpeg but totally forgot to change it from raw, so I had to go in and convert them. I hate when I do that.


----------



## jcdeboever

Walking the street with my XP2 and 60mm

1.



 

2.


 

3.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gary A.

More Hollywood:

#21





#22





#23


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Gary A.

Downtown Disney
Anaheim, California

#1





#2





#3





#4


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ OMG, #2 is awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcdeboever

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ OMG, #2 is awesome!!!!!!!!!


check out his web page and be prepared to blown away. Very talented.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Good advice! (Wonderful collection of images)


----------



## jcdeboever

HC110, TriX 400 @1600


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, 50mm 1.7, HP5+, Ilfosol3, Rapid Fixer, shot and processed at box speed, Canoscan 8800F. Owners left this poor guy trapped at a tree while they were in restaurant. He was kind of scared, not sure of the breed, mutt?

Soft Boy


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, 50mm 1.7, HP5+, Ilfosol3, Rapid Fixer, shot and processed at box speed, Canoscan 8800F. @Gary A.

Gary's World


----------



## jcdeboever

Various people on game day, Ann Arbor. Street shooting Heaven. Minolta Maxxum 9, 70-210 f/4 beer can, Kodak Color Plus 200.

1. Sweet young lady having a good time.




2. Good friends




3. Wheres the party old man?


----------



## jcdeboever

People my age game day. Minolta Maxxum 9, 70-210 f/4 beer can, Kodak Color Plus 200

1. Family time, game day.




2. Mr. Sparty




3. Wheres the hot dogs?


----------



## snowbear

jcdeboever said:


> Various people on game day, Ann Arbor. Street shooting Heaven. Minolta Maxxum 9, 70-210 f/4 beer can, Kodak Color Plus 200.
> 
> 1. Sweet young lady having a good time.
> View attachment 148203
> 
> 2. Good friends
> View attachment 148204
> 
> 3. Wheres the party old man?
> View attachment 148205


I take it you didn't have the wife with you.


----------



## jcdeboever

snowbear said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Various people on game day, Ann Arbor. Street shooting Heaven. Minolta Maxxum 9, 70-210 f/4 beer can, Kodak Color Plus 200.
> 
> 1. Sweet young lady having a good time.
> View attachment 148203
> 
> 2. Good friends
> View attachment 148204
> 
> 3. Wheres the party old man?
> View attachment 148205
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you didn't have the wife with you.
Click to expand...

She don't care about that stuff. Lol. She was just down the street, getting her new builds leased up. She wants to post these images on her company page.


----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE1, 50mm f3.5 macro, TriX, D76, Canoscan 8800f. Hedgecoe composition trap project.


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE1, 50mm f3.5 macro, TriX, D76, Rapid Fix, Canoscan 8800f

Abe, the micro manager


----------



## jcdeboever

I often like to go back to a specific place and reshoot. This is a lawyer firm in Grand Rapids, MI. I love this boisterous statue in their lobby and this time the Andy Warhol exhibit advertisement was on display. Minolta Maxxum 9, 50mm 1.7, HP5+, D76, Push 2 stops, Canoscan 8800f.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42

That's an outstanding photograph.


----------



## jcdeboever

zulu42 said:


> That's an outstanding photograph.


Thanks bud!


----------



## waday

Call to Mind by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

More of Downtown Disney:

#5








#6





#7





#8


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> More of Downtown Disney:
> 
> #5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8



Nice. I might burn the hands on 5 and 7


----------



## zulu42




----------



## remcuatphcm123

Gary A. said:


> Downtown Disney
> Anaheim, California
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4
> OTE
> I like it, thank for you sharing!


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Flower seller - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Breaktime for the cleaning staff - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Young novice monk crosses bridge - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




taking out the trash early one morning - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




going for the gusto in stillettoes by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rushing to school - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

My brother from another mother. We shared a foxhole together. He didn't like me because I was "all" Marine, and ranked him....  IMO. Strange dude to this day. He still doesn't like me. I am not one to judge, I probably could have treated him better, with more respect. He actually wanted to fight me on this occasion, and many others. I would have knocked him out but acted afraid of him to avoid jail time. Anyway, real good rifle repo man, he was excellent if your M16 was array. He was known as scope man. The snipers loved him. I think the problem started in a E club. I like full figured woman and I stole one from him. He was a master at getting the scope to view right for sure.


----------



## Philmar

Getting bananas to market - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over trash from Sittwe fish market and the Bay of Bengal - Sittwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Donation collection tray inside Ananda Temple - Old Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pedestrian bridge to train station - Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fresh fruit vendor on Yangon Circular Railway - Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fishermen and power walker on U Bein bridge, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## thedingo0099

I live in gentler times. People come and go in the streets where I live. It is their relationship to the place which is so peaceful. I am just an observer, although there are times when I get a nod or a wink that reminds me that I am safe. I am fortunate to live in many places over the year. People know who I am. I'm the man who takes pictures and drinks coffee and vino in the morning or waits in the dark while the locals go about their business's.


----------



## thedingo0099

Being up with the workers is more important than being on time for a sunrise although the two usually coincide. 
The drama of everyday life is to earn a living, to feed the children, do the housework, attend to business. How we do each of these things is how our culture thrives, becomes individual and is susceptible to change through necessity.


----------



## thedingo0099

OThere is pleasure in leisure. It's often a private time with friends and family so needs to be approached with some delicacy. Finding your own way of doing this is an experience. My wife shoots with me. She has her way, I have mine. She is more forward than I. She's a woman, of course. Women can get away with stuff.


----------



## jcdeboever

Mad Cap. Fujifilm GA645ZI. Acros 100 shot @ 400. HC 110 B, Rapid Fix, Epson V800


----------



## jcdeboever

Wonderful Soul. Fujifilm GA645ZI. Acros 100 shot @ 400. HC 110 B, Rapid Fix, Epson V800


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm GA645ZI. Acros 100 shot @ 400. HC 110 B, Rapid Fix, Epson V800


----------



## Philmar

Asleep on idle train car - Yangon train station. Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yours truly enjoying a frigid January stroll in the park and the Toronto skyline by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Foggy morning for the monk&#x27;s alm request - Nyaungshwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Winter fun by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Two friends relax under the shade of a tree - Naung Shwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Tri X pushed to 800.


----------



## Philmar

Young girl taking the family dishes for washing in the fetid waters of the Bani River - Djenne. Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Vendor taking a break - Mt. Popa, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Children inside covered walkway to Shwezigon Pagoda - Bagan, MyanmarMyanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bare foot monks returning from morning almseeking - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Skating rink in Nathan Phillips Square - City Hall, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon FM, 35 F2D, HC110 B, Rapid Fix, Epson V800

1. My new bud, Wayne. He was a over the road truck driver for 30+ years and has been challenged with health issues that required surgeries. He is literally disabled now and trying to earn a little extra on the street by making key-chains and other art works out of petosky stones. He only had a few left when I shot this. We talked for a while. Genuine, kind man, and gentle soul. We shared a coffee and a cheese danish. I was proud to take his picture, I will be looking for him in the future.  



 

2. Window Seats


 

3. When you don't drink and go into a bar to get a bite, they always have to make a fresh pot of coffee for my order.

Fresh Nasty Coffee


----------



## jcdeboever

Took two images of leasing office in Ann Arbor. Student housing property. Nikon FM, 35 f2D. TriX pushed 1 stop.


----------



## Gary A.

Los Angeles w/ Fuji cameras:

#1





#2





#3





#4


----------



## Pmcn500




----------



## photoflyer

Washington D.C. Fall 2017.


----------



## Gary A.

More Fuji Stuff:

#5





#6





#7





#8


----------



## photoflyer

Gary A. said:


> More Fuji Stuff:



One skill I would like to develop is how to take portraits of people in their natural element where they know they are being photographed and are actually looking into the lens but do not have the look someone who is posing. Like number 6 and 7.


----------



## jcdeboever

photoflyer said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Fuji Stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One skill I would like to develop is how to take portraits of people in their natural element where they know they are being photographed and are actually looking into the lens but do not have the look someone who is posing. Like number 6 and 7.
Click to expand...

I would encourage you to read up on zone focus. Not for everyone. I try to have my aperture, shutter speed, and focus distance set ahead of time, then it's just a matter of when someone is in that focus zone, just lift camera up to eye and shoot. It takes practice but worth it IMO. You can practice anywhere. I typically practise in my backyard using digital, then execute out on the street. You don't have to do it that way but it allows you to get close to the subject and rip off a frame before they realize what's going on. I shoot mostly film on the street and my cameras are manual focus. However, I use the same approach with my Fuji digital for consistency.


----------



## Gary A.

photoflyer said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Fuji Stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One skill I would like to develop is how to take portraits of people in their natural element where they know they are being photographed and are actually looking into the lens but do not have the look someone who is posing. Like number 6 and 7.
Click to expand...

Those were shot with a manual focus, 8mm fisheye on an APS-C sensor.  The benefit of the fisheye is with the extreme DOF, zone focusing is easier than manual focusing.  But with a fish you have to get really close to the subject.  I don't like to crop in post.  Unless I have something extraordinary, I will dump an image rather than crop to save it. The fish is the only lens I use with zone focus.  Here is an old gallery of some stuff I shot, back in the film only days, which sorta fits your criteria: _On Broadway._


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> photoflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Fuji Stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One skill I would like to develop is how to take portraits of people in their natural element where they know they are being photographed and are actually looking into the lens but do not have the look someone who is posing. Like number 6 and 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would encourage you to read up on zone focus. Not for everyone. I try to have my aperture, shutter speed, and focus distance set ahead of time, then it's just a matter of when someone is in that focus zone, just lift camera up to eye and shoot. It takes practice but worth it IMO. You can practice anywhere. I typically practise in my backyard using digital, then execute out on the street. You don't have to do it that way but it allows you to get close to the subject and rip off a frame before they realize what's going on. I shoot mostly film on the street and my cameras are manual focus. However, I use the same approach with my Fuji digital for consistency.
Click to expand...

One of the reasons I shoot Street is for the challenge.  Street is extremely challenging.  Often it is coming at you from all sides, all the time. Street is such a target rich environment that often it is tough just to select a subject. I don't zone focus because I want the challenge of shooting Street my way.  Street is not easy and the only way for most of us to develop consistency is to shoot and shoot and shoot.


----------



## zulu42

@Gary A. those shots are all simply "a cut above". Each one super-interesting to explore, I'm so glad you shared them.


----------



## Philmar

Throng of school girls pass by a waiting queue of greiving mourners at The funeral cremation ceremony for Thailand&#x27;s late King Bhumibol Adulyadej - Bangkok by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gótico Cubano - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## SamSW

Superior, AZ - January 2018:


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Gary A.

espresso2x said:


> Shoot from the hip or waist level finder perhaps? Neither 6 nor 7 do they look into the lens ( not saying you aren't aware of that) but both are low framed. I still use a Sony R1 for this reason amongst others. It's not a small camera but it's more discrete to use in some ways than a compact. I'm looking down, not at the scene directly.
> 
> 
> 
> photoflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Fuji Stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One skill I would like to develop is how to take portraits of people in their natural element where they know they are being photographed and are actually looking into the lens but do not have the look someone who is posing. Like number 6 and 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nope, all from the eye with XT1's.  I tried shooting street in an inconspicuous fashion ... but didn't like it.  I felt like I was hiding or stalking or both ... wanted to shower when I got home.  I haven't any objections to those who shoot from hip, it just isn't for me. Typically, I shoot street with two cameras and a camera bag. 





Eye Contact (from the same shoot as above.)


----------



## Gary A.

Occupy LA . People camping out in the park areas surrounding Los Angeles City Hall:

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5





#6


----------



## Pmcn500




----------



## waday

Boutros by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Mapinguarify

Belgrade, a month ago, a lot of snow and -10C, great time to go out.
Canon 1100D + Helios 44M-4


----------



## Gary A.

Long Beach Samba Event:

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5





#6


----------



## stk




----------



## waday

Motorcycle reflections by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Mapinguarify

Can we count this one as street shot?


----------



## Gary A.

I’d call that a bridge or river shot.  But I don’t think anyone really cares.  Typically, Classic Street, depicts images of people going about their daily lives. Your photo would most likely fall into the genre of landscape and/or architecture.


----------



## Mapinguarify

Just minute after that one.


----------



## jcdeboever

Mapinguarify said:


> Just minute after that one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 154992



This one had a great deal of potential. Often times we need to evaluate our scene and wait for the subject to come into our zone. Maybe you didn't create a zone? I have no idea because I was not there. The lady is the subject. In my opinion, we have to create a separation from her environment because she is the subject of interest. My thought, not knowing the environment but judging your view, would be to pick a spot that made her light up, causing her to detach from the background. I assume it was not much further of a walk for her to come into the potential, golden, rim light, zone I envision. To be fair, that is my vision from what you display and may not be your vision. Based on the light to the viewers left, this may have been possible but not certain as I have no idea whats behind you. I personally would have walked away from this frame if my back was up against a wall and I could not capture her in that beautiful golden light coming from her left. I don't know, it's easy to get excited with a great potential shot and blow it but I am regretful on posting my response because I have been there and will be again. I am not an expert.


----------



## Mapinguarify

jcdeboever said:


> Mapinguarify said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just minute after that one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 154992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one had a great deal of potential. Often times we need to evaluate our scene and wait for the subject to come into our zone. Maybe you didn't create a zone? I have no idea because I was not there. The lady is the subject. In my opinion, we have to create a separation from her environment because she is the subject of interest. My thought, not knowing the environment but judging your view, would be to pick a spot that made her light up, causing her to detach from the background. I assume it was not much further of a walk for her to come into the potential, golden, rim light, zone I envision. To be fair, that is my vision from what you display and may not be your vision. Based on the light to the viewers left, this may have been possible but not certain as I have no idea whats behind you. I personally would have walked away from this frame if my back was up against a wall and I could not capture her in that beautiful golden light coming from her left. I don't know, it's easy to get excited with a great potential shot and blow it but I am regretful on posting my response because I have been there and will be again. I am not an expert.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I totally agree. Main problem I had is that I used manual Helios 44M-4 lens, and I have problem with pin (I will fix it really soon), so my f is right now stuck at 2. At the moment i was afraid that hard light from Sun will kill contrast and everything there (on some other photos everything is too bright even when shutter is 4000), so I took this one and second later was too late for one more shot. I'm still getting used to manual lenses and I'm still not that fast when we talk about focus and everything. That place is great for shots and I'm there quite often, so I will take more photos there for sure.  Thanks on comment!


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Mapinguarify said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just minute after that one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 154992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one had a great deal of potential. Often times we need to evaluate our scene and wait for the subject to come into our zone. Maybe you didn't create a zone? I have no idea because I was not there. The lady is the subject. In my opinion, we have to create a separation from her environment because she is the subject of interest. My thought, not knowing the environment but judging your view, would be to pick a spot that made her light up, causing her to detach from the background. I assume it was not much further of a walk for her to come into the potential, golden, rim light, zone I envision. To be fair, that is my vision from what you display and may not be your vision. Based on the light to the viewers left, this may have been possible but not certain as I have no idea whats behind you. I personally would have walked away from this frame if my back was up against a wall and I could not capture her in that beautiful golden light coming from her left. I don't know, it's easy to get excited with a great potential shot and blow it but I am regretful on posting my response because I have been there and will be again. I am not an expert.
Click to expand...

Sometimes a silhouette works:


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mapinguarify said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just minute after that one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 154992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one had a great deal of potential. Often times we need to evaluate our scene and wait for the subject to come into our zone. Maybe you didn't create a zone? I have no idea because I was not there. The lady is the subject. In my opinion, we have to create a separation from her environment because she is the subject of interest. My thought, not knowing the environment but judging your view, would be to pick a spot that made her light up, causing her to detach from the background. I assume it was not much further of a walk for her to come into the potential, golden, rim light, zone I envision. To be fair, that is my vision from what you display and may not be your vision. Based on the light to the viewers left, this may have been possible but not certain as I have no idea whats behind you. I personally would have walked away from this frame if my back was up against a wall and I could not capture her in that beautiful golden light coming from her left. I don't know, it's easy to get excited with a great potential shot and blow it but I am regretful on posting my response because I have been there and will be again. I am not an expert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes a silhouette works:
Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## Philmar

Communion in Metropolitan Cathedral, Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3HP, 50mm 1.8 AIS, Acros shot @ 400, HC 110 B, Epson V800.

1.


 

2.


----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


----------



## Gary A.

Looks as if you're enjoying the fish.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Looks as if you're enjoying the fish.


Yes, when my finger isn't in the frame. Uugh....


----------



## Gary A.

Some Fishy Street Shots:

#1





#2





#3





#4


----------



## Gary A.

More Fishy Stuff:

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5





#6


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> More Fishy Stuff:
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6


I did notice you have to be very careful with exposure. Last batch really bummed me out but I rescanned and adjusted individually in the Epson software. I was able to save most of them but they didn't exactly get me excited.


----------



## Gary A.

WIth film, exposure is critical, even with digitally scanning the negs you can only compensate so much  ... with digital, and as technology progresses, exposure is becoming less relevant.


----------



## jcdeboever

1. Fish


 

2. Nifty Fifty


 

3. Nifty Fifty


 

4. Nifty Fifty


----------



## Fujidave

A right old mixture from me   Either the X-T2/X-T20.




The Hat Man by Dave, on Flickr




Camera Lens Cleaning by Dave, on Flickr





That Schweppes Moment by Dave, on Flickr




Newspaper Man by Dave, on Flickr




Cube of the Truth by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Couple more




Resting by Dave, on Flickr




The Busker by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## texxter




----------



## Jeff15

A shady place


----------



## Gary A.

Los Angeles Fashion District:

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Fujidave

Greengrass by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Gary A.

Would ^that^ be considered normal everyday dress in those parts of the UK?


----------



## smoke665

Gary A. said:


> Would ^that^ be considered normal everyday dress in those parts of the UK?



Here you only see that in Walmart


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3, 35 f2D, TriX, HC110
1.


 

2.


 

3.


 

4.


----------



## Gary A.

Noon time shooting can be a b***h.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Noon time shooting can be a b***h.


I know that's right.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I guess the lady in the white jacket likes her picture taken


----------



## DarkShadow

Fly Fishing


----------



## DarkShadow

Yalie Man enjoying some dappled light.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Fujidave

Just Friends by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## jcdeboever

Walt's Health Foods, Jackson, MI. Nikon F, 55mm micro f3.5, TriX, HC110


----------



## DarkShadow

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 157727


You should have just cropped off from the waist up, its very distracting.


----------



## jcdeboever

DarkShadow said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157727
> 
> 
> 
> You should have just cropped off from the waist up, its very distracting.
Click to expand...

It's called tension....lol


----------



## DarkShadow

Its all good,that one on the right spotted you,giving you the eyes.


----------



## jcdeboever

DarkShadow said:


> Its all good,that one on the right spotted you,giving you the eyes.


My wife says I'm handsome. I have no clue


----------



## markjwyatt

Bicyclist by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr




Counter scene at Robins BBQ in Pasadena by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr




run out of picture by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 16 Fish, Acros 100, Sunny 16, HC110, Epson V800. The dude gave me some attitude, I stood my ground. He made a wise choice. 

The Hand


----------



## Fujidave

From yesterday


----------



## Gary A.

Hawaiian Gardens Founder's Day Parade:
(granted, it was a parade so it was like shooting fish in a barrel ... but here are some images anyway)

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8


----------



## jcdeboever

Shoot the Hood, yeah baby

1.




2.
View attachment 158207


3.


----------



## Fujidave

Couple of old shots




Flying by Dave, on Flickr





Jump by Dave, on Flickr





BMX Jump trick by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

I like BMX





In the Skate park by Dave, on Flickr





IMG_5636 by Dave, on Flickr




IMG_5618 by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## texxter




----------



## Fujidave

Katy Perry was in town today...lol


----------



## texxter




----------



## jcdeboever

Pud performer. Downtown Naperville, IL. Sun was brutal today

XT2, 35 1.4


----------



## jcdeboever

Thanks for the nickel





Take a little off the top


----------



## jcdeboever

A mother's love


----------



## jcdeboever

Popcorn Peg


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

Waiting for the green light - Delhi traffic by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Scenic train ride on White Pass &amp; Yukon Route Railroad - near Alaska/Yukon border by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tokyo Subway train by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## espresso2x




----------



## Philmar

Morning near Galleria Vittorio Emanuele in Milan, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A shadowy figure in la ville de Québec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Security guard - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

DSC_6921 by David Kammerer, on Flickr



DSC_6882 by David Kammerer, on Flickr



DSC_6904 by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Philmar

narrow laneways of Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow

Bus Stop


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Philmar

Flower Hmong woman in Bac Ha market, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Varanasi side street scene - motor bikes, people, graffitti....cow dung by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Rats


----------



## sleist




----------



## Philmar

Some privacy please! by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------

